# Lake Erie Smallie Video



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey fellers. I just got the video finished from the Lake Erie trip last weekend. Have a peek! 

[YOUTUBE]eQDHQKehY-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice video! That was put together pretty good.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I can tell they were fight real good. Very nice vid!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like a fun day.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

that's a great video... thanks for posting...


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome video!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Very well done!


----------

